# Estée Lauder talent plus phone interview help!?!



## Laudertalent (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone I have a talentplus interview and I'm very nervous can someone please tell me some of the questions that are going to be asked...thank you very much!


----------



## cleopatrananton (Jun 29, 2012)

Honestly, this isn't a "prepare" type of interview. You need to answer the questions honestly and with your own answers. I'm not even sure that they ask every single person the same exact questions. That said, a lot of the questions are questions you would get in a typical interview, how you dealt with difficult situations in past work experiences, etc. One question that sticks out in my mind is what my opinion was on workplace relationships. I passed Talent Plus by the way and it's been several years since my interview. Best of luck to you, I'm sure you will do fine, don't be nervous!


----------

